# Making my first slingshot of a natural oak fork



## Yojimbo (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi guys

Im new to the world of slingshots. I had a couple of slingshots as a kid but thats long ago. Now nearly fourthy, i decided to make my first slingshot

I found a oak fork and pealed off the wood bark. I know that ishould waite till the wood has dried, but i just cant. I gave it renaissance wax to slow down the drying process - thats an experiment!

Now to the question. I want to use bicycle rubber tube, since thats w´hat i got. Shall i go single band or double? I dont want to make it too difficult for myself.

how shall i mount it? like over the forks og just around? I took the edges of the the ends, was that a bad thing to do?

If I hould it in my (left) hand the way it feels best, the right forks curves more out than the left. The right is thicker too. Does that matte too much?

I hope you guys can helped to get started with this new project in a simple succesfull way! It a wonderfull new world to me, full of potential slingshots everywhere!!!

Best regards,

Yojimbo


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Seems a perfect fork to me!!

And oak's a good choice!! I should know it.

Now let your imagination and carving knife fly for the next ones!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

1---Welcome to SSF!

2---If that fork is wet, you'll need to seal the ends well to prevent splitting. I've wasted a few good forks because I didn't seal them well enough.

3---On the bands---if you could get some "exercise band" material, you'd probably be a lot better off than with a bicycle inner tube. Do some reading in the "Slingshot Bands and Tubes" section about 1/4 of the way down the home page here. You'll find lots of info about bands, tubes and attachment methods there.

Happy reading and good luck with your first effort!


----------



## Yojimbo (Jul 4, 2014)

Thank you guys. I have ordered some single bands. Might as well use the right thing instead of bicycle tube.


----------

